# Eversor



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Are there any books out there featuring an Eversor Assassin ?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i dont think so, itd kind of be hard as they are basically mindless killing machines just following their objectives. itd make for a kick ass FPS game but. you wouldnt be able to book it out as your wouldnt be able to flesh out the character due to no real personality.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Have a look on the link below
http://incunabulum.co.uk/Emperors_Finest_1_to_16.htm

This story is massive and incomplete(it is huge) However there is a good section on a eversor taking apart a force of khorne bezerkers.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've seen it complete elsewhere. Though that's technically fanfic, it is still wonderfully high quality and by an excellent author.

(Ah, the Incunabulum. Such a joyous, magnificent place!)


----------

